

Fin - tateeskew
http://dtrace.org/blogs/wesolows/2014/12/29/fin/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816055)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8831928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8831928)

